# Mobile version



## Glover Fan (24 Aug 2011)

Hi,

Hope admin can assist me here.

When I first joined I was impressed that there was a mobile version of this site which made it quick to load on my android device when out of a wifi area.

About 3 days ago when going to cyclechat on my phone it keeps loading the desktop version.

Has the mobile skin been disabled?! I haven't changed any settings on my phone that I know of.


----------



## Andy84 (24 Aug 2011)

If you scroll down to the bottom of the page, on the left hand side there will be a drop down box.It will show what theme you are currently using (classic / cyclechat etc) change this to IP.Board Mobile.Hope this helps


----------



## potsy (24 Aug 2011)

Mine does this too every now and again, never really got to the bottom of it but try logging out on the mobile then logging back in, sometimes helped.


----------



## Glover Fan (24 Aug 2011)

Excellent, thanks both.


----------



## Glover Fan (24 Aug 2011)

Oh. I just changed it on my mobile and it has now changed it on my PC. Doh.


----------



## jonesy (24 Aug 2011)

Yes, it does remember which skin you last selected manually and uses that setting next time you log in, wherever that is. So when you switch back to the normal version on your desktop, that is what will show next time you log in on your mobile, until you change it.


----------



## rualexander (24 Aug 2011)

jonesy said:


> Yes, it does remember which skin you last selected manually and uses that setting next time you log in, wherever that is. So when you switch back to the normal version on your desktop, that is what will show next time you log in on your mobile, until you change it.



Mine doesn't. I use the mobile version on my android phone and the classic version on laptop. I stay logged in permanently and always get the mobile version on phone.


----------



## ttcycle (24 Aug 2011)

I actually find the mobile version on the iphone really not very user friendly - I prefer to use the full version as it's just much better to use but then the phone lets you scroll and enlarge pages with ease - I haven't installed tapatalk.

I do find it reverts back to mobile every now and then


----------



## theclaud (8 Sep 2011)

jonesy said:


> Yes, it does remember which skin you last selected manually and uses that setting next time you log in, wherever that is. So when you switch back to the normal version on your desktop, that is what will show next time you log in on your mobile, until you change it.



My mobile always remembered the mobile skin and my desktop the IPBoard, until recently when I switched briefly to IPBoard on my mobile and then back again, and now it behaves as you describe above...


----------



## Shaun (8 Sep 2011)

theclaud said:


> My mobile always remembered the mobile skin and my desktop the IPBoard, until recently when I switched briefly to IPBoard on my mobile and then back again, and now it behaves as you describe above...



On your mobile, in the IP.Board style, go to the bottom and click "Delete My Cookies". Then close your browser session on your mobile and restart it.

When you next access CycleChat it should revert to the mobile theme automatically - let me know if it does that, and if the mobile skin "sticks" afterwards?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## theclaud (8 Sep 2011)

Admin said:


> On your mobile, in the IP.Board style, go to the bottom and click "Delete My Cookies". Then close your browser session on your mobile and restart it.
> 
> When you next access CycleChat it should revert to the mobile theme automatically - let me know if it does that, and if the mobile skin "sticks" afterwards?
> 
> ...



Thanks Shaun. Done that - the mobile still reverts to the IPBoard skin I'm using at the desktop. Although it did ask me if I wanted tapatalk when I logged on...


----------



## Shaun (8 Sep 2011)

theclaud said:


> Thanks Shaun. Done that - the mobile still reverts to the IPBoard skin I'm using at the desktop. Although it did ask me if I wanted tapatalk when I logged on...



*Oh bugger* (_that's Yorkshire for "I think there's a problem!"_).

I'll ask at the IPS support forum and see if they've got any ideas.

What model phone have you got Claudine?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## theclaud (8 Sep 2011)

Admin said:


> *Oh bugger* (_that's Yorkshire for "I think there's a problem!"_).
> 
> I'll ask at the IPS support forum and see if they've got any ideas.
> 
> ...



It's an HTC Wildfire. It worked fine until I switched skins on it just to check something out...


----------



## theclaud (8 Sep 2011)

Hold up! I've turned the phone off and on again one more time and the mobile skin now appears to be sticking, and my desktop is still in IPBoard. Hooray!


----------



## Shaun (8 Sep 2011)

theclaud said:


> Hold up! I've turned the phone off and on again one more time and the mobile skin now appears to be sticking, and my desktop is still in IPBoard. Hooray!



Good stuff.


----------



## Shaun (8 Sep 2011)

[QUOTE 1519187"]
What have you learned? Listen to me, not admin. Admin is rubbish.
[/quote]


----------



## theclaud (8 Sep 2011)

[QUOTE 1519187"]
What have you learned?* Listen to me*, not admin. Admin is rubbish.
[/quote]

I always do, Mr P, I always do...


----------



## pshore (18 Sep 2011)

My mobile has recently been affected by this - loss of auto detection of mobile. It used to work perfectly.

HTC Incredible S, using the standard browser.
Desktop computer using Firefox.

On both devices I sign out. Use the remove my cookies option at the bottom of the classic version of the site. I have also tried this in the IP Board theme. Phone restarted a couple of times. I get the right detection until the point where I sign in.	What I am not seeing is the invite to use TapaTalk when I did this though so I suspect something isn't going quite right.

The problem _might _have started when I first broke out of the mobile theme and selected classic. Now if logged in, CC remembers the last selected theme on both desktop and mobile devices.


----------



## pshore (19 Sep 2011)

Sorry to be a PITA, I can't get the desired behaviour: classic on the desktop, mobile on the mobile whilst having both signed in.


Here is what I tried:

1. Start with both desktop and mobile signed in and looking at classic.

2. Mobile: Showing classic. Use delete my cookies link. You get logged out and then it shows mobile view. Switch off phone.

3. Desktop: Showing classic. Use delete my cookies link. You get logged out and it remains on classic view.

4. Mobile: Turn on, go to cyclechat. Mobile view is showing. Sign in. Classic view is shown.

5. Desktop: Sign in, classic view.


Is there something not right about that sequence ?


----------



## theclaud (19 Sep 2011)

Slightly OT, but am I the only one who accidentally hits "Mark Board as Read" from time to time on the mobile version? It's probably good for me to lose my way now and again, but it would be kinda nice if an "Are you sure?" window would pop up for that one...


----------



## endoman (19 Sep 2011)

I use tapatalk, works nicely


----------



## jonesy (19 Sep 2011)

[QUOTE 1519180"]
Switch it off and on again. That'll fix it.
[/quote]

Sorry, it didn't! I''ve tried all sorts of permutations, and am sure that a) the software cannot autodetect my phone (HTC Rose with windows mobile...) and b) irrespective of whether I come in via the skinchanger or not, it will always revert to whatever skin I was last using when logged on, as soon as it has logged me in.

At exactly which point in the process do you suggest I switch off and restart?


Edit- I've been using the Opera browser, because for some bizarre reason, although the web software is able to auto detect the phone, so will send me the mobile skin automatically, it was also sending lots of other files as well, resulting in page downloads of ~180k, even though only the mobile skin was visible. This doesn't happen with Opera, which only downloads the files it needs, once the mobile theme is set.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 Sep 2011)

theclaud said:


> Slightly OT, but am I the only one who accidentally hits "Mark Board as Read" from time to time on the mobile version? It's probably good for me to lose my way now and again, but it would be kinda nice if an "Are you sure?" window would pop up for that one...



You are not the only one!


----------

